# 200 amp alternator



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

I drive a 2000 GMC Sierra and i need to do an alternator upgrade.
lookin for somewhere in the range of 180-220 amps for a good price. Help me out!! thanks.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

google search (.31 seconds) 11,800 sites
Maybe this one works for ya

#1 HIGH AMP ALTERNATOR,200,250,300 AMP***NATIONS ALTERNATOR POWER SUPPLY


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

Judging by the fact you have a 2000 Sierra you must have the AD244 alternator. I would suggest NAPA for someone on the budget. THEY USE 70Amp diodes, Heavy duty bridge rectifier and offer a lifetime warranty. The only downfall will be they use a Chinese voltage regulator.

You could take a chance on E-Bay, but I would recommend Iraggi alternators.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I got mine from a place called powerbastards.com. Get a hold of Mike Savino..he's a super nice guy, and he really knows his stuff. His alternators are built well, and he has a great no hassle warranty.


----------



## Fight Game (Apr 20, 2010)

HertzGuy said:


> google search (.31 seconds) 11,800 sites
> Maybe this one works for ya
> 
> #1 HIGH AMP ALTERNATOR,200,250,300 AMP***NATIONS ALTERNATOR POWER SUPPLY



I'm looking for a HO alternator right now, and this is the very reason I'd come to a place like this and ask. Sure we could sift through 11,800 sites that have 0 rep, but I'd much rather hear from someone with personal experience. That said, anyone care to offer some? 200-250 amps and a good long warranty is important to me.


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

Excessive Amperage - Talk to Nate

Others to consider:

Ohio Generator
Iraggi Alts
Powermaster
Mean Green


----------



## chapdawg1971 (Mar 8, 2010)

I second/third the Iraggi alternator. I picked one up for my Nissan Titan and along with the "Big Three", it was money well spent and an upgrade I should have done a long time ago.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

High Output Alternator, 200-250-300-350 Amp Alternators, high output alternators, Delco Remy,Ford Truck Alternators

Just bought an AD244 200 amp alt for the boy. Along with secondary rectifier. So now a dual rectifier (2nd one external)

At idyll, alt benches 180 amp. Phenomenal output.

Alt is brand new. No core needed. Great warranty.


----------



## 4Nine (Dec 22, 2008)

cubdenno said:


> High Output Alternator, 200-250-300-350 Amp Alternators, high output alternators, Delco Remy,Ford Truck Alternators
> 
> Just bought an AD244 200 amp alt for the boy. Along with secondary rectifier. So now a dual rectifier (2nd one external)
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting that gonna have to check them out.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

someone who is fantastic at building custom high output alternaters is a company called team shadow and there web site is teamshadowspl.com ask for robert.. he is excellent..


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

GMC TRUCK PICKUP CKRV NEW ALTERNATOR 200AMP 2000 6.5L: eBay Motors (item 260547384130 end time Jul-02-10 13:11:02 PDT)

$109.99 he has great stuff. Ask for Steve.


----------



## 4Nine (Dec 22, 2008)

cubdenno said:


> High Output Alternator, 200-250-300-350 Amp Alternators, high output alternators, Delco Remy,Ford Truck Alternators
> 
> Just bought an AD244 200 amp alt for the boy. Along with secondary rectifier. So now a dual rectifier (2nd one external)
> 
> ...


Thanks again for recommending this site.

Ordered a 250amp conversion, with the dual heavy duty recitifier 
So that I can upgrade my Powermaster 200amp alt (cs144) 

My alt heats up and I get massive voltage drops just from running my ac down here in FL.

After watching his video of how to take apart and reassemble a CS144 alt....Easy as hell by the way....I will build my own from now on.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Glad it's working out!! He is a great guy to talk with. I just made a bracket to get the new AD244 installed. Looks like this weekend I may be puttin in the new alty.

God I love heavy duty stuff.


----------

